
Website which makes fundamental attributes of cryptocurrencies accessible - coindecide
https://coindecide.com
======
coindecide
E.g. to filter for eco friendliness [https://coindecide.com/?Transaction+Eco-
Friendliness=10,000+...](https://coindecide.com/?Transaction+Eco-
Friendliness=10,000+-+100,000+Wh) or for comparing coins
[https://coindecide.com/compare/btc-bitcoin-vs-nano-
nano](https://coindecide.com/compare/btc-bitcoin-vs-nano-nano)

------
tromp
Can't even select for PoW coins, let alone fairly launched coins (no premine
or instamine). I prefer the controls offered by messari. E.g.
[https://messari.io/screener/fair-
coins-9E7A9337](https://messari.io/screener/fair-coins-9E7A9337)

~~~
coindecideproj
Our service tries to give access to the fundamental values which make up the
potential and intrinsic value of a cryptocurrency.

~~~
tromp
A fair launch is one of the most fundamental values of a cryptocurrency.

